# When did your puppy get its 2nd Vaccination



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

How long after your puppies first vaccination did you get the 2nd one done?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

My vet does 2 injection course. First at 8 weeks, then 2nd at 10weeks and out walking by 11 weeks. I feel its better as pups out quicker


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thats why I do not like Multi vet practises. I have been with my vet for over 20years and its his own practise. He is more like a friend now, I can go get advice from him and it does not cost etc... Before I did use another practise and I took a 7 month old with retained baby teeth, cost me £20 for vet to tell me wait till pup is 9 months


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Second vaccination should be after 12 weeks, otherwise the immunity gained from the mother can interfere with the vaccine and cause auto-immune problems, or the vaccine/immunity be rendered uselsss. 

As I said before, I always walk my pups prior to vacination, and many vets who keep up to date with their thinking are advising/condoning the same now.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

jackson said:


> Second vaccination should be after 12 weeks, otherwise the immunity gained from the mother can interfere with the vaccine and cause auto-immune problems, or the vaccine/immunity be rendered uselsss.
> 
> As I said before, I always walk my pups prior to vacination, and many vets who keep up to date with their thinking are advising/condoning the same now.


I suppose all vets ideas regarding Vaccines are different. My vet recited an article once to me by a Dr Ronald Schultz regarding vaccines and he now does it at 8 and 10 weeks he said nearly all approved canine parvovirus vaccines have been reformulated to break through resistance from maternal antibodies, and provide immunity at a much younger age. These are called "high titer" vaccines.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

clueless said:


> My vet does 2 injection course. First at 8 weeks, then 2nd at 10weeks and out walking by 11 weeks. I feel its better as pups out quicker


Our 2 have exactly the same (8 weeks, 10 weeks, out at 11). Being out at 11 weeks old means you can start socialising so much sooner which is the best for your pup.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Ours are the same 8 weeks and 10 weeks and out a week later.


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Ours are the same 8 weeks and 10 weeks and out a week later.


I am lucky - I always get the same vet and as he knows the dogs asks if the others are ok. Plus he never charged me for a refrence for when we got our puppy.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

clueless said:


> I suppose all vets ideas regarding Vaccines are different. My vet recited an article once to me by a Dr Ronald Schultz regarding vaccines and he now does it at 8 and 10 weeks he said nearly all approved canine parvovirus vaccines have been reformulated to break through resistance from maternal antibodies, and provide immunity at a much younger age. These are called "high titer" vaccines.


I don't know how old the article was, but Schulz reccomends vaccinating puppies after 12 week so fage as 05% of pups vaccinated after that will become immune, the other 5% he feels would not become immune regardless of how many vaccinations they got, or at what age.

What vets don't tell people, or what peopel failt or realise is that just because your dog or puppy has had it's vaccination, it does not mean it has become immune. Also, it can be immune without vaccination.

That is why, after an indredible amount of research and discussion, I will be titre testing prior to vaccinating at all in future. (well,t hast long with the potentially life threatening problems that can occur after vaccinating)


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

The vet that gave me my first jab told me to come back after 3 weeks and then to wait a further week before taking me out in the big world.

I've seen past the end of the drive and although a little scared I can't wait to go explore!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Duke has his first at 8 weeks but his second was delayed because he had a severe re-action to a wasp/bee sting. He was possibly 12 weeks old.

Sue


----------

